

One of the Best Presentations on Poverty and Development (video) - papersmith
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/140

======
__
Interesting point at the end about the inverse correlation between means-value
and ends-value. But I'm not sure I buy it. Health and human rights seem to
have more means-value than Rosling gives them credit for.

Even an exploitative factory owner wants workers to be somewhat healthy so
that he can hire lots of them, and so that there will be more competition
between prospective workers (which keeps wages down). And human rights seem
like a prerequisite for maximizing a society's creative output. I suppose
frightened and brutalized people can do agricultural or factory work, but I
doubt they can do great physics.

~~~
papersmith
Health is definitely important, but it's difficult to achieve without the
ground works in the other areas such as education and economy. (Rosling is a
professor in public health)

As for human rights, it is important for producing creative work. However, the
nature of creative work is that the results are indirect and unpredictable,
and the benefits are usually spread beyond economic boundaries, which don't
address the immediate needs of the poorer developing countries.

------
Tichy
Entertaining, yes, but it was too TV-like for my taste: fast and excited
talking to lull the audience into thinking something exciting is happening,
when really there isn't. The animated statistics were nice, though.

------
david927
One of the best presentations ever, on any topic.

------
bayareaguy
I don't want to ruin the ending, but that's one skill I hope I never have to
learn to get my point across.

